
Show HN: NuTab – Capture your thoughts and favorite links on the new tab - tmvst
https://nutab.co
======
evanmaynard1
Took a quick look: how is this different from having a notepad++ file open?
What happens to the tab if chrome crashes? Are the notes saved?

~~~
tmvst
Well, the difference is that you don't have to have a notepad++ open. Notes
are saved to local chrome storage as you type. I didn't try to crash my
browser but I assume it's ok.

